# Fire TV stick from Amazon - will it work with Tivo



## equestrienne (Dec 29, 2014)

There was another thread about this but it derailed and I couldn't really find an answer.

We have two Tivo boxes. One new and one a little bit older. I used to be able to access Amazon and download movies onto the older box, but it has disappeared in the interface for some reason. If anyone knows why this happened let me know please! It's still on the new box but the new system is horrible (I think in terms of interface) so our main tv has the older box.


Being an amazon prime account holder, I went ahead and ordered the Fire stick. 
Does anyone know if it will work with Tivo? New and older boxes?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

The thread talking about the Amazon Fire Stick requires TiVo Stream - either integrated into a Roamio model TiVo or stand alone.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522319

You haven't mention what types of TiVo's you have or specifically what you are wanting the Amazon stick to do - I can only assume you want to side load the android stream app and use it as an extender in some way. I suppose it is important to note, this is not functionality supported by TiVo, just some community members playing around and getting it to work.

So you need to tell us, do you have a TiVo that supports android stream?

If you do have a Roamio based TiVo, and want an extender - I would suggest the TiVo Mini for a far better user experience and as a supported product, however, this seems to work today.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

equestrienne said:


> .....I used to be able to access Amazon and download movies onto the older box......


If I take you literally here, then I still do this, with my TiVoHD. But I never liked the interface on the TiVo anyways.

I can still go to Amazon's website, tie my TiVo to my amazon account, and purchase Tv/Movies from amazon and have them DL to my TiVo.

http://www.amazon.com/Instant-Video/b?ie=UTF8&node=2858778011


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

equestrienne said:


> Fire TV stick from Amazon - will it work with Tivo


What are you asking? The Fire TV stick is a stand alone streaming device. You plug it into an HDMI port in your TV. If you asking if the Fire TV stick can stream content from your TiVos the current answer is no. If you are asking something else restate your question.



equestrienne said:


> There was another thread about this but it derailed and I couldn't really find an answer.
> 
> We have two Tivo boxes. One new and one a little bit older. I used to be able to access Amazon and download movies onto the older box, but it has disappeared in the interface for some reason. If anyone knows why this happened let me know please! It's still on the new box but the new system is horrible (I think in terms of interface) so our main tv has the older box.
> 
> ...


Like others have said what model TiVos do you have? You can still download Amazon content if you own or rent the content and if you have your TiVos linked to your Amazon account. You can not download prime content (and never could).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

atmuscarella said:


> What are you asking? The Fire TV stick is a stand alone streaming device. You plug it into an HDMI port in your TV. If you asking if the Fire TV stick can stream content from your TiVos the current answer is no. If you are asking something else restate your question.
> 
> Like others have said what model TiVos do you have? You can still download Amazon content if you own or rent the content and if you have your TiVos linked to your Amazon account. You can not download prime content (and never could).


I do not think that is what the OP is asking - I think he is asking about Dan's work side loading the Android TiVo app to the Amazon Fire stick - effectively using the Amazon Fire stick as a TiVo extender.

Until the OP drops back onto the forum with a little more detailed information, i think we have helped him as much as we can...


----------



## equestrienne (Dec 29, 2014)

Sorry. I'm quite technically challenged when it comes to our TV and supporting devices so I don't understand a lot of the information given. Please don't roll your eyes - thanks! 

I will find out the type of units we have once I get home from work.


----------



## equestrienne (Dec 29, 2014)

Basically, I was hoping to hook up the Fire Stick to my one of my TV's to access my Amazon Streaming, which is free with my prime account. It looks like I won't be able to do that though. I do know how to get Amazon through one of our Tivo units. For some reason the option to download Amazon movies on the other unit has disappeared from the interface. Both Tivos are linked to my amazon account.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

equestrienne said:


> Basically, I was hoping to hook up the Fire Stick to my one of my TV's to access my Amazon Streaming, which is free with my prime account. It looks like I won't be able to do that though. I do know how to get Amazon through one of our Tivo units. For some reason the option to download Amazon movies on the other unit has disappeared from the interface. Both Tivos are linked to my amazon account.


Okay, you are talking about two very different things. Amazon Prime streaming is a product provided by Amazon and free to Amazon Prime members that allows you to stream movies directly from Amazon through their proprietary application..

The TiVo Roamio Line does include an Amazon Prime Streaming application and your Amazon Fire Stick also has an Amazon Prime Streaming application.

This is not part of the core DVR functionality - Just an over the top application that is included on the box in the same way it is included on the Amazon Streaming stick.

If you want to stream television shows that you have recorded on your DVR onto your Amazon Streaming Stick - that is a whole different conversation.


----------



## equestrienne (Dec 29, 2014)

Okay thanks for your help


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

equestrienne said:


> Basically, I was hoping to hook up the Fire Stick to my one of my TV's to access my Amazon Streaming, which is free with my prime account.


That's exactly what it was meant to do.



> It looks like I won't be able to do that though.


Why not? You have the Fire Stick and you have a tv to connect it to. What's the problem?



> I do know how to get Amazon through one of our Tivo units. For some reason the option to download Amazon movies on the other unit has disappeared from the interface. Both Tivos are linked to my amazon account.


Your Tivos aren't even relevant to connecting and using your Amazon Fire Stick


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's how to use the Fire TV Stick or Fire TV box as a Tivo extender

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10336788#post10336788


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> Here's how to use the Fire TV Stick or Fire TV box as a Tivo extender
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10336788#post10336788


In case it isn't obvious, this requires a TiVo Stream or a TiVo Roamio Plus or Pro.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

The Fire TV Stick works pretty good with a Slingbox and Tivo.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

jcthorne said:


> The Fire TV Stick works pretty good with a Slingbox and Tivo.


And you plug it into...

What?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

gastrof said:


> And you plug it into... What?


I'm thinking he's saying you plug your TiVo into the slingbox and then use the Slingplayer app on the FireTV to watch the content.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes, Roamio, NAS and slingbox at home. Fire TV Stick in tv at our vacation home. Works very well. Yes the remote latency is a drag but I usually know what I want to watch and its only a few button presses to get there.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Your Tivos aren't even relevant to connecting and using your Amazon Fire Stick


Exactly. This thread is pointless since the FireTV stick and TiVo have nothing to do with each in the OP's context, and funny since the forum ran wild with the idea of using the Stick to stream stuff from TiVo.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dlfl said:


> In case it isn't obvious, this requires a TiVo Stream or a TiVo Roamio Plus or Pro.


I have an unused Tivo Stream (since I have a Roamio Plus). PM me if interested.


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

With the most recent version I do not have a "TiVo" button on my M1 using the Fire Stick. Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Never mind, I have to hit the "DVR" button.


----------

